# What does "OG" Mean...



## ttumaddawg (Jun 30, 2009)

I've been around, but somehow can't figure out what the OG means in strains like sour larry og or white og kush.


----------



## regal8r (Jun 30, 2009)

original gangster


----------



## ttumaddawg (Jun 30, 2009)

regal8r said:


> original gangster


hahaha nice


----------



## highrise (Jun 30, 2009)

I've also heard it stands for Ocean Grown.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 30, 2009)

highrise said:


> I've also heard it stands for Ocean Grown.


it does not stand for 'original gangster' it stands for ocean grown thats what the original breeders called it.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jun 30, 2009)

yeah..I'd heard both..and the oldtime story sounds like it was made up on the spot by some whiteboy gang banger wannabe!


----------



## ttumaddawg (Jun 30, 2009)

mmmmm....ocean grown. now i like the sound of that. 

thanks fellas


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 30, 2009)

ttumaddawg said:


> mmmmm....ocean grown. now i like the sound of that.
> 
> thanks fellas


it would make sense as there cali strains originally and cali is near the ocean. all the old school breeders call it (og)ocean grown which is a better name anyway


----------



## tea tree (Jun 30, 2009)

I thought it came from chem dawg. So maybe d"og"? IDK, but I am growing reserva privada og kush soon #18!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tea tree (Jun 30, 2009)

those are california breeders tho. I cant wait. they seem like hardworkers.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 30, 2009)

there are so many stories of og origins one is as you mentioned the chem dog story i find chem and og to be very different who knows for sure. one thing i do know is some of the original growers say og stands for ocean grown kush.


----------



## trapper (Jun 30, 2009)

oleaginous glutinous kush.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 30, 2009)

hahah yeah or oh god kush


----------



## ttumaddawg (Jun 30, 2009)

rosetta stone x sour larry og kush...(sour larry is larry og kush clone x sour diesel)

sounds like a great combo


----------



## trapper (Jun 30, 2009)

when i was studying to be a trapper at Harvard university,most of the trappers sat at the opposite end of the cafeteria from were the med students sat,it was in our area that you would find OG kush,the med students were smokeing legal bud,the stuff that is advertised here and in HT that has zero thc.any way after smoking many bowl fulls of the OG i asked a fellow trapper student from New York city(not sure what they trap in new york city,never asked)what OG meant,he said it stood for oleaginous glutinous kush.By the way the last time i talked with my friend the new york trapper i was saddend to here he had become a dumpster diver after being arrested for hunting in the New York stae zoo.


----------



## Cinderella99 (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow, trapper...For being a former Harvard med student, ya sure know some stooopid people. Lol.


----------



## trapper (Jul 1, 2009)

Cinderella99 said:


> Wow, trapper...For being a former Harvard med student, ya sure know some stooopid people. Lol.


i took trapping wasn't a med student.


----------



## Drr (Jul 1, 2009)

what do you trap??


----------



## connoisseurde420 (Jul 1, 2009)

Clarification from someone who knows the original breeders. 

OG kush does not come from chemdog. Chemdog has been crossed with OG to make headband i believe.

OG Kush does stand for Original Gangster because its a marketing stand point that is working obviously! Its not even a 'kush' strain which all have origins in the kush mountain range. 

It is a mostly sativa.

Random people in New York arent always the truth when it comes to info on cali strains.

Its only weed.
Let it rest.


----------



## tea tree (Jul 1, 2009)

on the reserva privada site is says that og kush is from chem dawg doesn't it? Something like chemdawg was a bagseed at a greatful dead show. Og kush comes from that. the #18 is the best pheno?

reserva privada is the breeders collective name is it not? From CA?


----------



## tea tree (Jul 1, 2009)

i know I did not get that right, I am reading the attitude to post it


----------



## tea tree (Jul 1, 2009)

yeah, og kush was original clone only. She was a bagseed of a chemdawg 91. the #18 is the best pheno they could find. They feminised the clone. They then refeminsised to get the 18.


----------



## trapper (Jul 1, 2009)

Drr said:


> what do you trap??


was once a trapper,now i am working menial jobs after a few accidents.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 1, 2009)

i have grown various chems and various ogs its a cali strain and its not chem dawg it may be related but its not chem dog maybe a hybrid of the two.


----------



## trapper (Jul 2, 2009)

Drr said:


> what do you trap??


fisher,martin,fox,linq,wolves,wolverine,beaver,mink,otter,,


----------



## BootyKang669 (Jul 3, 2009)

ive always thought it was orignial ganster ive never heard anybody eles call it anything eles until i read this post...


----------



## Operation 420 (Jul 3, 2009)

It is Ocean Grown, not Original Gangster. If you want to look clueless to anyone that knows their shit, call it original gangster and prepare to be laughed out of the room.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 3, 2009)

exactly only dumb wishful tough guys or kids would name a strain something stupid like that.


----------



## usernamex (Jul 3, 2009)

You can find actual references to OG kush being refered to as original gangster as far back as 2005. And OG is nothing but slang for older/oldest, so saying it wishful thinking by tough guys is idiotic at best.

The oldest reference I have found to "ocean grown" is 2006, not including an alleged conversation that happened 14 years ago but was still remembered to this day... and somehow that conversation lead to being tagged onto a "kush" strain 4 years ago.

Now adays it has mostly adapted it self to being "ocean grown" based on southern calis love for it id guess, but if you hang around people that laugh at you for misnaming or not knowing everything about a strain then i'd say they might want to look into getting a life.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 3, 2009)

well its a socal strain for one and what grown adult would make up such a silly name besides that people in the know who have grown it since the late 90's agree its name is ocean grown kush.


----------



## usernamex (Jul 3, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> well its a socal strain for one and what grown adult would make up such a silly name besides that people in the know who have grown it since the late 90's agree its name is ocean grown kush.


what grown adult? maybe a grown adult living in the gang capital of america? 

Who are these "people in the know" ?? With all sincerity I'd love to see any proof or reference to OG kush (in any acronym) in the late 90s or early 2000s, because i've yet to find one.


----------



## Operation 420 (Jul 3, 2009)

OG Kush, Bubba Kush and The West Coast Dog. &#8220;In late &#8216;93 John from Grass Valley Ca. got the Chem Dog cut. He shared it with me, Jerry(cowboy) from Dibble Creek Ca. and Harold(Putz) from Sunset Beach Ca. Putz had a male he called the secret ingredient. It was a cross of Lemon Thai and an Old World Paki Kush. Putz bred the secret ingredient to the Chem Dog. The buds that came out of this cross were going around So. L.A. county in &#8216;95. Someone told Putz that Kush must be so good because it was mountain grown. Putz laughed and told him &#8220;this Kush is Ocean Grown Kush bro&#8221;. The tag stuck and it became known as OG Kush. In the spring of &#8216;96 Putz married a girl from New Zealand. Before moving there he sent cuts of his OG to me and Bob(beans) in Salinas Ca. He gave all his P1 stock and all the remaining seed he had to ???? (mad dog) from Downey Ca. In late &#8216;96 ???? sold some seed to some guys in the Valley. That&#8217;s where the San Fernando Valley cut of OG comes from. It&#8217;s like the Original only more sat in pheno type. ** sold a cut of the original to a guy in Orange county and that cut is called Larry today. It&#8217;s still around Orange county. ???? sent one other cut of the original OG to a breeder in Europe. As far as I know he never let anyone else have it. Jerry bred his Chem Dog cut to a Humboldt county indica boy. This was the beginning of his cubing proccess. At BX3 he got a pheno that had all the smell, taste and kick of the Chem Dog, but in a pure indica pheno. Jerry gave this plant to Bob. It became known as the West Coast Dog. Bob bred this plant to my Old World Kush male. He took a male from that cross and bred it to the OG cut Putz had sent him. This is what made the original Bubba Kush. Jerry&#8217;s cubed version of Chem Dog is what I sell as White Mustang&#8221;.&#8221;


----------



## tea tree (Jul 3, 2009)

wow, I am one happy man. who are you? are you reserva privada? I am just getting into the strains like I should. The first thing that got me as the one to grow after the NL and WW headliner I got had to be the OG Kush #18. 

Are you reserva privada? I got a lot of fun reading to do. A plant I can get into. The clubs here all have a few og kush listed on their menu.

cool. Had to say thanks, man


----------



## tea tree (Jul 3, 2009)

so is the attitude site wrong then. They and the reserva privada site I thought implied that og kush is a pheno of chemdawg. Her genetics say only "chemdawg".

They say that the #18 is a pheno that was rockin of the og kush.

of course more than likely I read that site wrong and the other as I know jack about genetics yet.


----------



## ttumaddawg (Jul 3, 2009)

Operation 420 said:


> OG Kush, Bubba Kush and The West Coast Dog. In late 93 John from Grass Valley Ca. got the Chem Dog cut. He shared it with me, Jerry(cowboy) from Dibble Creek Ca. and Harold(Putz) from Sunset Beach Ca. Putz had a male he called the secret ingredient. It was a cross of Lemon Thai and an Old World Paki Kush. Putz bred the secret ingredient to the Chem Dog. The buds that came out of this cross were going around So. L.A. county in 95. Someone told Putz that Kush must be so good because it was mountain grown. Putz laughed and told him this Kush is Ocean Grown Kush bro. The tag stuck and it became known as OG Kush. In the spring of 96 Putz married a girl from New Zealand. Before moving there he sent cuts of his OG to me and Bob(beans) in Salinas Ca. He gave all his P1 stock and all the remaining seed he had to ???? (mad dog) from Downey Ca. In late 96 ???? sold some seed to some guys in the Valley. Thats where the San Fernando Valley cut of OG comes from. Its like the Original only more sat in pheno type. ** sold a cut of the original to a guy in Orange county and that cut is called Larry today. Its still around Orange county. ???? sent one other cut of the original OG to a breeder in Europe. As far as I know he never let anyone else have it. Jerry bred his Chem Dog cut to a Humboldt county indica boy. This was the beginning of his cubing proccess. At BX3 he got a pheno that had all the smell, taste and kick of the Chem Dog, but in a pure indica pheno. Jerry gave this plant to Bob. It became known as the West Coast Dog. Bob bred this plant to my Old World Kush male. He took a male from that cross and bred it to the OG cut Putz had sent him. This is what made the original Bubba Kush. Jerrys cubed version of Chem Dog is what I sell as White Mustang.


 
that's one hell of a tale brother

+rep


----------



## trapper (Jul 3, 2009)

Someone told Putz that Kush must be so good because it was mountain grown. Putz laughed and told him &#8220;this Kush is Ocean Grown Kush bro&#8221;. The tag stuck and it became known as OG Kush. In the spring of &#8216;96 Putz met a trapper from the far north of canada who had a cutting called oleaginous glutinous kush,putz noticed they were the exact same cuttings as the ones he had.he asked the trapper why he called it by another name,the trapper told him that oleaginous glutinous kush was always the name, but the cali stoners couldnt remember it,they kept fricking it up,then one rightous dude name Bob said wow man lets just call it ocean grown kush,every dude can remember that, no matter how ###### up they are,WRONG!the cali stoners couldnt,so it just became OG Kush.


----------



## ShoAL paTroL (Jul 3, 2009)

ttumaddawg said:


> I've been around, but somehow can't figure out what the OG means in strains like sour larry og or white og kush.


"og" means organically grown


----------



## Operation 420 (Jul 3, 2009)

ShoAL paTroL said:


> "og" means organically grown


Fun tip: Read other posts before posting yourself 


@ tea tree

You're welcome. I'm not Reserva Privada though.


----------



## trapper (Jul 3, 2009)

operation 420 your white mustang were do you sell it.


----------



## Operation 420 (Jul 3, 2009)

trapper said:


> operation 420 your white mustang were do you sell it.


That wasn't my quote bro, just wanted to save these people from calling it original gangster. hehe 

I do have an O.G. Kush cut though 

Your best bet is to try so cal clubs for the mustang, but I would suggest just getting a good o.g. cut and breeding yourself.


----------



## usernamex (Jul 3, 2009)

Operation 420 said:


> Fun tip: Read other posts before posting yourself
> 
> 
> @ tea tree
> ...



Fun tip: you wont find a single reference to og kush in the 90s period, except from made up stories in the later 2000s


----------



## Operation 420 (Jul 3, 2009)

usernamex said:


> Fun tip: you wont find a single reference to og kush in the 90s period, except from made up stories in the later 2000s


Yeah, the internet was really prevalent in the early-mid 90's 

What does O.G. stand for then? Educate me.

I usually don't feed trolls, but I'll make an exception in this case.


----------



## ShoAL paTroL (Jul 4, 2009)

Operation 420 said:


> Fun tip: Read other posts before posting yourself
> 
> 
> @ tea tree
> ...


i dont agree with "ocean grown" thats why i posted.also "og" kush isnt even a kush.u should read a jason king book on og kush


never herd of "white mustang" either


ok so some bro's down in mendo call it that but up in the boldt,where its from we know it as "organically grown" jmo


----------



## Operation 420 (Jul 4, 2009)

ShoAL paTroL said:


> i dont agree with "ocean grown" thats why i posted.also "og" kush isnt even a kush.u should read a jason king book on og kush
> 
> 
> never herd of "white mustang" either


The only thing good about Jason Kings books are the pictures.

Pakistan borders the Hindu Kush mountain range. Hence Paki landrace = kush. Maybe not much kush in there, but it's there none the less.

Believe what you want, it is Ocean Grown though. Shit, you can say it stands for Old Grandma for all I care. /out


----------



## usernamex (Jul 4, 2009)

Operation 420 said:


> Yeah, the internet was really prevalent in the early-mid 90's
> 
> What does O.G. stand for then? Educate me.
> 
> I usually don't feed trolls, but I'll make an exception in this case.


the internet was quite prevalent in the mid to late 90s, yet youll still find no reference to og kush before when?

There is no definitive answer to what OG originally stands for, that is my point. If you're so quick to believe a story that allegedly happened 13 years ago with no references or proof then there's not much else to say on the subject.

I'm a troll because I dont believe what you believe and are trying to pass off as fact? That's very mature of you.


----------



## StoneInLove (Jul 4, 2009)

I was online in '95. Even ordered seeds from Canada(might have even been from Marc Emory). What kind of grown adult names something Kush when it isn't? Who cares if it is correct or "og" stands for thisinsert definition here). It's a name, an identifier. You know you want it! I'll stick with Ice-T's def(I own the record, never sampled ogk).
S.


----------



## tea tree (Jul 4, 2009)

why not ask attitude. 

also it says energetic. characteristic=energetic. they copied this from reserva privada. they are the ca breeders. they opened up a shop in amsterdam. they work on it a lot. 

ask them. it is theirs. they have a site


----------



## haze2 (Jul 4, 2009)

Yo Ive never heard of the whole ocean grown term but I have read about the OG meaning OCEAN GREEN Kush, Im going to stick with that one. Till I can find out the truth.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

I thought OG stood for 'Oahu Grown' LOL j/k


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 4, 2009)

i was born and raised in socal and have grown many various ogs over the years abusive/larry/sfv/tahoe/etc... there are more. all the breeders who supply the cuts have for many years have said the og stands for ocean grown honestly if you dont live in cali and have not grown these strains and talked to breeders who have been growing it for over a decade. then your opinions are meaningless. its ocean grown kush.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 4, 2009)

im gonna call it 'oh god' kush


----------



## BootyKang669 (Jul 4, 2009)

Operation 420 said:


> It is Ocean Grown, not Original Gangster. If you want to look clueless to anyone that knows their shit, call it original gangster and prepare to be laughed out of the room.


shit you can laught at me all you want im still calling it orgianl gangster... ocean grown just sounds dumb as hell to me... just because i call it orginal gangster dont mean i dont know what im doing


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 4, 2009)

we dont need names like that associated with cannabis is another point that should be made. there are enough stereotypes attached to cannabis already dont you think.


----------



## Operation 420 (Jul 4, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i was born and raised in socal and have grown many various ogs over the years abusive/larry/sfv/tahoe/etc... there are more. all the breeders who supply the cuts have for many years have said the og stands for ocean grown honestly if you dont live in cali and have not grown these strains and talked to breeders who have been growing it for over a decade. then your opinions are meaningless. its ocean grown kush.


I think these guys want an actual video of the conversation when the term was coined. Hehe 

I think us Cali growers would actually know what our native strains are called right? Especially strains we grow.

OG clone I threw outside


----------



## trapper (Jul 4, 2009)

this is what happened in the 90.s when cali stoner surfer dudes met hunter gathering trapper dudes from the far north,every thing got messed up.their were words thrown around which neither understood.but they both ended up with the same pot,yours came by hippy wagon train,ours came from hippies strung out on peyote buttons,who mistakenly bought dog sled teams when they were actually trying to find a trail down south,in search of the infamous panama red.the legend is still alive today about these fricked up hippies with frozen tofu and pounds of OG kush,they were some of the scruffiest long haired hippies we had ever seen,they had more fleas and ticks then an infested arctic fox.they were clearly delirious from hypothermia and starving to death(we did notice the dogs looked better then they did),asking them why they never ate the dogs for nourishment,they told us it was the other way around in their culture,they gave up a few of their lesser hippies as food for the dogs,but hey what ever turns you on.But og is here to stay.


----------



## usernamex (Jul 4, 2009)

Operation 420 said:


> I think these guys want an actual video of the conversation when the term was coined. Hehe
> 
> I think us Cali growers would actually know what our native strains are called right? Especially strains we grow.
> 
> OG clone I threw outside



"us Cali growers" huh? Ive lived in cali my entire life, so that whole typical elitist attitude when having no proof what so ever of what you claim just makes you look like the typical snob that gives cali a bad rep.

Its amazing that so-cal can trace back there alleged "ocean grown" roots, and theyre only proof was an alleged conversation that has been floating around the internet for only a few years. 

So you know what youve been growing this whole time? lol, so then why would you need to post a dialog that has only made its round to the internet the past few years? wouldnt you have other proof? no of course not... just more elitist claims.


----------



## haze2 (Jul 4, 2009)

You guys can argue this 1 out. lol


----------



## Operation 420 (Jul 4, 2009)

usernamex said:


> "us Cali growers" huh? Ive lived in cali my entire life, so that whole typical elitist attitude when having no proof what so ever of what you claim just makes you look like the typical snob that gives cali a bad rep.
> 
> Its amazing that so-cal can trace back there alleged "ocean grown" roots, and theyre only proof was an alleged conversation that has been floating around the internet for only a few years.
> 
> So you know what youve been growing this whole time? lol, so then why would you need to post a dialog that has only made its round to the internet the past few years? wouldnt you have other proof? no of course not... just more elitist claims.


By me saying people in California that grow it, should know what O.G. stands for means I'm elitist?? 

Why don't you go smoke a bowl and quit trolling. That "made up story" is a hell of a lot more then you brought to this conversation bud.

Keep making yourself look uninformed


----------



## trapper (Jul 4, 2009)

i will say this,if their is no trapper in the story it aint true.But i did meet a girl from Hollywood who was a breeder and she told me that her salon offered to wash and cut all hippies with dreads who had not had a good cleaning up since the dead tour.she said they found a shit load of grade A weed seeds in the hair nest of those old hippies,and it is those seeds that make cali the breeding hot spot it is today.those seeds produced so much good smoke that when another new strain was found,someone said Oh Golygeewilickers another great stain,hence the OG was born.But i was totally wasted when i heard this story so it may not be entirely accurate,i think that the original name i used earlier is the truth combined with the story my hair dresser friend told me.i don't believe it was Oh Golygeewilickers.


----------



## indawindica (Jul 4, 2009)

Holy shit trap. I just bugged out on that story for about 10 mins..


----------



## trapper (Jul 4, 2009)

indawindica said:


> Holy shit trap. I just bugged out on that story for about 10 mins..


history is an interesting thing.on the trap line folklore is all you have to keep you from getting bushed.This is why much of the history of cannabis strains has been left to the trappers in the far north.It has been proven that cali surfer dudes,the ones made famous in the documentary fast times at ridgemont high are in capable of long term memory.So if you need help on the history of the genetics you are smoking ask a trapper.


----------



## trapper (Jul 5, 2009)

I think that it is important for future generations that this incredible history be kept.I believe most of the worlds cannabis breeders understand the great sacrifice that trappers make to the cannabis community,therefore it is my obligation to remind breeders of their commitment,and that is that they send their latest genetics with all pertinent information to the trappers guild located in(they know the spot)to keep this living breathing library of information alive for centuries to come.With out it we will continue to have disagreement like the ones witnessed in this thread.Remember we also except seeds and cuttings.


----------



## tea tree (Jul 5, 2009)

I just smoked some headband. I am good.  To put it bluntly. Got my headband. The brain fur on. That one that wraps around the head like a turban. 

I want my og to get here!


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 5, 2009)

headband is a related strain to one of the ogs if i remember correct its a diesel crossed to an og pheno i could be wrong i get strains mixed up sometimes the taste is similar if the headband is good. i have some 707 headband thats cured have not smoked it yet though easy to grow smaller yielder.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jul 5, 2009)

seems to me that the o.g. has some sk.#1 in it....it has a faint smell to it; just like superskunk or #1....I'm working on some HAIRBAND diesel:




"I wanna' ROCK!!!"


----------



## ttumaddawg (Jul 5, 2009)

trapper, your crazy tales keep bringing me back to this thread!

i only wanted to know what "OG" stood for to know the genetics, geography and all other pertinent info...i never could have axed for a better debate

i love it


----------



## 001 (Jul 5, 2009)

original gangster sounds better


----------



## haze2 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yo 001 original gangster sounds so fuckin gay and childish get a life man. OG OCEAN GROWN is what I guess it means now GIVE IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LMFAO


----------



## indipow82 (Jul 5, 2009)

Cali strains are my favorite!! Kush is the business for sure! Trainwreck is yummy to, but the berry kush i got from shasta county not to long ago, was the best ever!! Who remembers the old school humboldt county skunk?? I never found another strain to compare, the best skunk ever!!


----------



## serg5150 (Jul 5, 2009)

OG= Original Gangster..thats what it means on the streets, Ice T has been rapping about it since Daddy Bush was in Office.. If any of you keyboard ninja's need another reference here it is. Don't know what the original breeder had in mind when he coined "OG Kush".. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=OG


----------



## Pockets le Peu (Jul 5, 2009)

it is ocean grown! the story goes that THAT dude let his homie try it and his homie said this must be mountain grown and he said NO DUDE its OCEAN GROWN. ask elite @ elitegenetics, he has all the cuts! and will tell you that og kush is a f1 of chemdawg D and that headband was a rare indica dom pheno also.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2009)

i don't think any breeder in his right mind would name any strain anything "gangster". 

"original gangster kush"

that's hellsa stupid.


----------



## theMONSTER (Jul 5, 2009)

maybe them ganster breeders should have named it GB kush.."GB" as in "gangbanger" kush...


----------



## serg5150 (Jul 5, 2009)

Like I STATED before only the original breeder knows what he meant when he coined the name..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2009)

Orange Guice.


----------



## trapper (Jul 5, 2009)

I just had a meeting with 20 of the top trappers,the meeting was held in a secluded vacant Hudson bay trading post,and to a man not one of us can ever remember ice t having any thing to do with the naming of OG Kush.In fact their is evidence to the contrary,we have CIA documents which clearly states that Ice T,s publicists may have tried to have the meek but powerful OG be given a more menacing name for personal and financial reasons,hence the name original gangster.They have since realized that in doing so they may have set back the advance of medical marijuana by 5 years in some states.For that reason the publicists have since renounced the "original gangster" name and have let the real and original name have its rightful place.


----------



## ttumaddawg (Jul 5, 2009)

trapper said:


> I just had a meeting with 20 of the top trappers,the meeting was held in a secluded vacant Hudson bay trading post,and to a man not one of us can ever remember ice t having any thing to do with the naming of OG Kush.In fact their is evidence to the contrary,we have CIA documents which clearly states that Ice T,s publicists may have tried to have the meek but powerful OG be given a more menacing name for personal and financial reasons,hence the name original gangster.They have since realized that in doing so they may have set back the advance of medical marijuana by 5 years in some states.For that reason the publicists have since renounced the "original gangster" name and have let the real and original name have its rightful place.


 
I witnessed said meeting by listening through an open window on the southwest, or harbor side of the building.

Thank God those publicists came to their senses!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2009)

ttumaddawg said:


> I witnessed said meeting by listening through an open window on the southwest, or harbor side of the building.
> 
> Thank God those publicists came to their senses!


....I witnessed user, witnessing said meeting, with Ice-T by his side, behind a tree, on the southeast, or port side of the building..


----------



## trapper (Jul 5, 2009)

ttumaddawg said:


> I witnessed said meeting by listening through an open window on the southwest, or harbor side of the building.
> 
> Thank God those publicists came to their senses!


Amen,you cant keep quite that which cant be quieted.It is for reasons like this that cannabis has been scientifically proven to heighten your sense of hearing.let those who are deaf see,let those who are blind hear,the truth can never be suppressed,now go out and spread the word.


----------



## Dutch1976 (Jul 6, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't think any breeder in his right mind would name any strain anything "gangster".
> 
> "original gangster kush"
> 
> that's hellsa stupid.


Calling something "OG" and then expecting people not to assume it means original gangster is hella stupid if you ask me. I assumed OG Kush meant it was from the original kush line. Or at the very least it has been around for awhile giving it OG status.


----------



## ttumaddawg (Jul 6, 2009)

the ocean has been around a lot longer than gangsters

it's hilarious that some of you kids are getting caught up in "tha gangsta life" and like to see yourselves as thugs and punks or "gangstas"...mostly hilarious cause you aren't scary, just funny lookin' in those pants

i just thought of one i've always wanted to ask: if there really was any trouble going down, how are you going to take care of business with those pants all the way down past your anus??? doesn't that get in the way? i mean, you constantly have to pull them up or even hold them up when you walk, so how the hell could you fight or even run (ponies) with those pants down there?

the above question is only for the real OG's hahaha

go watch "Colors"...that's how the real bangers did it in the 80's...hahahaha


----------



## tea tree (Jul 6, 2009)

ahem, ahem. ! My og kush #18 seeds courtesy of reserva privada just got here. I am one happy dude. 

nice.


----------



## tea tree (Jul 6, 2009)

og=delicious. period.


----------



## trapper (Jul 6, 2009)

Dutch1976 said:


> Calling something "OG" and then expecting people not to assume it means original gangster is hella stupid if you ask me. I assumed OG Kush meant it was from the original kush line. Or at the very least it has been around for awhile giving it OG status.


when i saw og,original gangster never ever crossed my mind,but then again im not 14 years old.


----------



## tea tree (Jul 6, 2009)

orange dog, chemdawg kush, og, awg, ocean grown, orange, never orginal gangster. That looks pretty f stupid. 

I will call reserva privada.


----------



## tea tree (Jul 6, 2009)

lol, I got one, oh jesus kush!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 6, 2009)

i think the kush was around much longer than the gangster. aren't the Original Gangsters from the late 80's? as far as OG's go? 

1986 and there were NO gangsters yet. we barely had crack. we were smoking the OG kush though. 


[youtube]HIbyO1RQdNI[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 6, 2009)

I believe the ocean grown story.....

but I kinda always was under the impression that original gangster = old skool...just the urban definition of the term 

and RUN DMC is old skool....LOL

my addidas is still banging!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 6, 2009)

old school OG's 


[youtube]YcmlIWihR6c[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 6, 2009)

would you believe me if I told you I used to wear my pants backwards???

Roflmao!!


----------



## tea tree (Jul 6, 2009)

rofl, a time before crack. ah the cia. . .


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 6, 2009)

tea tree said:


> rofl, a time before crack. ah the cia. . .


weird, huh?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> old school OG's
> 
> 
> [youtube]YcmlIWihR6c[/youtube]


"Cuz inside-out, is wiggity-wiggity-wiggity-whack!"


----------



## vapedg13 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ocean Grown


----------



## ttumaddawg (Jul 6, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> would you believe me if I told you I used to wear my pants backwards???
> 
> Roflmao!!


hahaha...oh jebus, i almost fell outta my chair laughing


----------



## ttumaddawg (Jul 6, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i think the kush was around much longer than the gangster. aren't the Original Gangsters from the late 80's? as far as OG's go?
> 
> 1986 and there were NO gangsters yet. we barely had crack. we were smoking the OG kush though.
> 
> ...


----------



## trapper (Jul 7, 2009)

it appears DMC never ran fast enough.


----------



## ttumaddawg (Jul 7, 2009)

hahahahe he oooooohhhh

it was originally funny, then i just felt bad for laughing


----------



## ttumaddawg (Jul 7, 2009)

i'm over it


----------



## rdecosta88 (Jul 9, 2009)

i dont believe the ocean grown, organic grown, etc etc... i do know the the term OG means original gangster but now days people who call someone an OG is just saying that they are people that have been around the block u know like someone who is the originator of something... now days it doesnt have anything to do with gang bangin.... so I think when they call it OG kush i think they are just saying that it is one of the older strains that a lot of the strains that we have today derived from! HENSE THE OG KUSH


----------



## Slab (Jul 9, 2009)

Some of you sound like potential stool pigeons LOL

As a kid a I ran with a gang, in the suburbs they are called "a group of friends"

"Our Gang " aka "the little rascals" i think Buckwheat achieved OG status without selling crack.

Organicly Grown makes the most sense to me.


----------



## trapper (Jul 9, 2009)

Slab said:


> Some of you sound like potential stool pigeons LOL
> 
> As a kid a I ran with a gang, in the suburbs they are called "a group of friends"
> 
> ...


future stool pigeons? are they grain fed or corn fed.we got a buck for a garbage bag filled with pigeons at the Chinese restaurant,i wonder what we would of got for stool pigeons.they must be a real fancy dish were you come from.or maybe organically fed,ya now i see.


----------



## usernamex (Jul 10, 2009)

Slab said:


> Some of you sound like potential stool pigeons LOL
> 
> As a kid a I ran with a gang, in the suburbs they are called "a group of friends"
> 
> "Our Gang " aka "the little rascals" i think Buckwheat achieved OG status without selling crack.


It's impossible to translate "original gangster" as slang to some people when all they've known is the boonies or there silver spoon and gated communities. So its "gang bangers and wanna be tough guys [email protected]!#[email protected]#[email protected]"

Oh well.


----------



## shadowalker (Dec 26, 2009)

Operation 420 said:


> OG Kush, Bubba Kush and The West Coast Dog. In late 93 John from Grass Valley Ca. got the Chem Dog cut. He shared it with me, Jerry(cowboy) from Dibble Creek Ca. and Harold(Putz) from Sunset Beach Ca. Putz had a male he called the secret ingredient. It was a cross of Lemon Thai and an Old World Paki Kush. Putz bred the secret ingredient to the Chem Dog. The buds that came out of this cross were going around So. L.A. county in 95. Someone told Putz that Kush must be so good because it was mountain grown. Putz laughed and told him this Kush is Ocean Grown Kush bro. The tag stuck and it became known as OG Kush. In the spring of 96 Putz married a girl from New Zealand. Before moving there he sent cuts of his OG to me and Bob(beans) in Salinas Ca. He gave all his P1 stock and all the remaining seed he had to ???? (mad dog) from Downey Ca. In late 96 ???? sold some seed to some guys in the Valley. Thats where the San Fernando Valley cut of OG comes from. Its like the Original only more sat in pheno type. ** sold a cut of the original to a guy in Orange county and that cut is called Larry today. Its still around Orange county. ???? sent one other cut of the original OG to a breeder in Europe. As far as I know he never let anyone else have it. Jerry bred his Chem Dog cut to a Humboldt county indica boy. This was the beginning of his cubing proccess. At BX3 he got a pheno that had all the smell, taste and kick of the Chem Dog, but in a pure indica pheno. Jerry gave this plant to Bob. It became known as the West Coast Dog. Bob bred this plant to my Old World Kush male. He took a male from that cross and bred it to the OG cut Putz had sent him. This is what made the original Bubba Kush. Jerrys cubed version of Chem Dog is what I sell as White Mustang.


 
Boy would I love to get my hands on some original bubba!


----------



## L.A.RAIDER (Dec 26, 2009)

shadowalker said:


> Boy would I love to get my hands on some original bubba!


 
OG in terms of weed usually means...
original


----------



## First Time Growin (Dec 26, 2009)

The word OG is used by rappers as an acronym for Original Gangster. Maybe that is where all this confusion has come from...
Maybe the people who did originally name the weed named it Ocean Grown, but due to the rap scene many people have misread the acronym of OG as original gangster.
I guess it helps to know your history...


----------



## Hiesman (Dec 26, 2009)

im pretty sure og means original.


----------



## vapeape (Dec 26, 2009)

og means 100 xtra a zip.....


----------



## vapedg13 (Dec 27, 2009)

Og = ocean grown .... http://marijuanaseeds.org/og-kush




> OG Kush
> OG Kush: The Celebrities&#8217; Choice
> OG Kush has quite a distinct name as well as its flavor. It is among the favorites in the Kush family, given its sour lemony flavor and its over 18% THC content. You&#8217;ll appreciate its goodness once you roll a joint and take a couple of puffs. The strain has an instant kick which sends you pleasantly pondering on your couch for hours. Dude, you&#8217;d probably come up with hundreds of meanings for the acronym OG during your initial trip with this baby.
> 
> ...


----------



## kappainf (Dec 27, 2009)

maybe its Orange Grove???


----------



## bicycle racer (Dec 27, 2009)

heres what og kush means i will clear it up once and for all it means real good hybrid weed some of the best currently available anywhere. the wordplay does not matter lets move on. now finding true og that represent what it really is is the hard part.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2009)

i got your OG right here, ...



[youtube]4ZrGf7JvBIs[/youtube]



figure it out.


----------



## Mikey Hustle (Dec 28, 2009)

LOL @ you guys... 

The term "OG" does mean "Original Gangster". Why that term grew any legs is beyond me. But it is DEFINATLY a California thing.

When dealing in many things, the term "OG" is used. When buying old skateboards from 1980s. You will hear the old skateboards referred to as "Old School" or "OG". When talking about an older person, they are referred as "OG" or "old school". Many other examples I can list if needed.

We all know that many strains have changed thru the years. Well "OG" is used to say that its the original strain.

I havnt done much research on which strains we are talking about. But if we are talking about a Cali strain.. Dont even thing twice.. Its "Original Gangster". DNA is younger guys that live in Sothern California. Thats the #1 spot in the world where that term is used.

If Sothern Cali guys named a strain "OG" anything... Id put my nuts on it that it means "original gangster".. 


95% of people have no idea where OG came from. But mentioned before on pages 7-8 of this post.. It is ICE-T.


THE CD
http://www.amazon.com/O-G-Original-Gangster-Ice-T/dp/B000002LO8


THE VIDEO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scILa5iPBcg

Im inclinded to ask the ages & locations of the people that think its anything other than "Original Gangster".

(still a stupid term in my opinion. But thats fact)



.


----------



## Mikey Hustle (Dec 28, 2009)

[youtube]MaCXkSDOMm4[/youtube]


----------



## greenesthaze (Dec 28, 2009)

serg5150 said:


> OG= Original Gangster..thats what it means on the streets, Ice T has been rapping about it since Daddy Bush was in Office.. If any of you keyboard ninja's need another reference here it is. Don't know what the original breeder had in mind when he coined "OG Kush".. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=OG


hell yeah an actual reference! finally!

arguing over 2 fucking letters haha i have been laughing for a couple minutes now...


----------



## greenesthaze (Dec 28, 2009)

ttumaddawg said:


> the ocean has been around a lot longer than gangsters
> 
> it's hilarious that some of you kids are getting caught up in "tha gangsta life" and like to see yourselves as thugs and punks or "gangstas"...mostly hilarious cause you aren't scary, just funny lookin' in those pants
> 
> ...


would love to see you ask that to a group of real g's you laugh it off on here... anyway i found this form to be quiet entertaining. 

i was just thinking about this but was if whoever did actually create the og kush want it to be called original gangster because he thought it was so potent? i don't care what the two letters mean but i was just throwing some food out for thought


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2009)

"regular G's"

hahhahahahahahas, like crybaby little boys who don't have a daddy?

it's Ocean Grown.


----------



## Mikey Hustle (Dec 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> "regular G's"
> 
> hahhahahahahahas, like crybaby little boys who don't have a daddy?
> 
> it's Ocean Grown.


Hey fdd2blk,

You wanna put a little bet together? I say it means Original Gangster, you say Ocean Grown.. Maybe we can put up a random seed?

The bet will be decided by an email from DNA if they respond.

Sounds like a fun bet.... You in?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2009)

Mikey Hustle said:


> Hey fdd2blk,
> 
> You wanna put a little bet together? I say it means Original Gangster, you say Ocean Grown.. Maybe we can put up a random seed?
> 
> ...


fuck DNA they are a seed bank. it is their job to SELL you a product. all the little kiddies would love for it to be a gangster thing so they roll with it. it's not.


i was beating the streets before there where even gangs. A LOT of good pot was and still is grown right here in california along the ocean. the term has been arouind much longer then 2-pac. sorry.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2009)

years ago ALL pot was grown outside. it was not labelled as "indoor" or "outdoor". it was labelled as the area it was grown in. for example: mexican weed came from mexico. it had no strain name. it was all about location.

OCEAN grown


----------



## Mikey Hustle (Dec 28, 2009)

DNA arent growers? Or is this your way of chickening out of the bet?


PUSS!!!


LOL j/k man. But please explain the DNA thing. And Ive got my rubber boots on. (that way I can get thru all the BS comming my way) lolololol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 28, 2009)

You sure it don't mean Oahu grown? lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2009)

Mikey Hustle said:


> DNA arent growers? Or is this your way of chickening out of the bet?
> 
> 
> PUSS!!!
> ...





did i say they weren't growers?

they are a BUSINESS trying to sell you a product. the majority of the kids who buy their seeds would love to believe to think OG means gangsta. it is a MARKETING ploy. and it seems to be working. they carry a whole line of "OG" genetics, eh?  


selling, buying, or trading of seeds on this forum is grounds for a banning.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You sure it don't mean Oahu grown? lol


back in the early 80's we just called it "Hawaiian", that was all that needed to be said.


----------



## Mikey Hustle (Dec 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> did i say they weren't growers?
> 
> they are a BUSINESS trying to sell you a product. the majority of the kids who buy their seeds would love to believe to think OG means gangsta. it is a MARKETING ploy. and it seems to be working. they carry a whole line of "OG" genetics, eh?
> 
> ...



To say "kids", is retarded. The majority of kids have no idea what OG means. They think it means original. That song is 15 years old.

But the question was the name of the bud. There is no way in hell that the 2 guys from LA in their late 20s early 30s would call ANYTHING "OG" if it didnt mean original gangster, to claim that its the original Kush.

Until the people that named it OG comment on this topic. We will never know the truth. Even tho "ocean grown" may have been a term used. Now a days things from California is called are called "Cali". So if they were trying to state where it was from. We would know it as "Cali Kush", not "Ocean Grown Kush"

They are trying to say its the original kush.

Disclaimer: I have listened to everything except country my whole life. More rap than anything. When I heard that song 15 years ago.. I thought that was retarded. But for whatever reason, the term OG stuck.


----------



## Slab (Dec 28, 2009)

you think Ice T invented the term Original Gangster? your funny.


----------



## zeyroc420 (Dec 28, 2009)

i always heard ocean grown ,i think indicating the use of sea of green method to grow it.


----------



## Mikey Hustle (Dec 28, 2009)

Slab said:


> you think Ice T invented the term Original Gangster? your funny.


Please elaborate.

[youtube]5Jj-pn69_kA[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2009)

Mikey Hustle said:


> To say "kids", is retarded. The majority of kids have no idea what OG means. They think it means original. That song is 15 years old.
> 
> But the question was the name of the bud. There is no way in hell that the 2 guys from LA in their late 20s early 30s would call ANYTHING "OG" if it didnt mean original gangster, to claim that its the original Kush.
> 
> ...


i heard of ocean grown long before i heard of original gangster. that is all i am trying to say. i could care less what DNA says.


----------



## Mikey Hustle (Dec 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i heard of ocean grown long before i heard of original gangster. that is all i am trying to say. i could care less what DNA says.



I get ya. But for some reason, this is bugging the F out of me.


----------



## YungMune (Dec 28, 2009)

what does bc stand for? does it mean it is from bc canada?


----------



## din'e medicine (Dec 28, 2009)

YungMune said:


> what does bc stand for? does it mean it is from bc canada?


British Columbia


----------



## bicycle racer (Dec 28, 2009)

dumb ass og's dont create great strains anyways people who do illegal things and look the part only create jail time for themselves. the real breeders are low key and would not make up a stupid name like original ganster regardless of if thats the most popular term for this strain knowadays. i refuse to refer to og as original ganster thats just stupid and adds to the bad image cannabis has already.


----------



## Hiesman (Dec 28, 2009)

og means original....


however fdd your posts bout ocean grown makes alot of sense... alot more than original gangster kush, LOL... original kush and ocean grown kush are more plausible than original gangster kush is... i have a collection of Jordans... every year an older pair is re-released and are known as retro. So if the jordan IV (4) came out in 89 and then in 95 they released them again in diff colorways the ones from 89 are the OG (original) jordans and the 95 ones are retro.... I think back in the day (fdd days) ocean grown woulda been the term.. but i do believe with all the kush strains now-a-days og would refer mostly to the term original... to seperate from new phenos compared to the pure original kush.


----------



## trapper (Dec 29, 2009)

The trappers guild has convened a special meeting to discuss the origins of the OG name,the trappers guild believes we have presented the truth but have not been believed,so we have decided to put a $100,000 into finding the documented truth,then we plan to post our findings.We ask that you remain paitent due to the fact we have 10,s of thousands of documents pertaining to strain linnage alone at the trappers shack,so you can see that this is no small task,and it being in the heart of trapping season,staff is limited,and remember folks we have no phones or electricity,so documents haveing to be verified by original party must be done by excessive and long drawn out travel.But we will provide you the truth,that we assure you.TRAPPER ESQ.


----------



## bicycle racer (Dec 29, 2009)

hilarious...lol


----------



## vapedg13 (Dec 29, 2009)

Whats a trapper


----------



## trapper (Dec 29, 2009)

vapedg13 said:


> Whats a trapper


we provide overcoats for Hollywood shindigs,we also preserve cannabis genetics,and document its history.we do the work so you can relax,and smoke in peace,we also allow for you to make out with a fine piece of ass on a wolf skin rug.that's a trapper.


----------



## shepj (Dec 29, 2009)

connoisseurde420 said:


> Clarification from someone who knows the original breeders.
> 
> OG kush does not come from chemdog. Chemdog has been crossed with OG to make headband i believe.
> 
> ...


Do you know how full of shit you are? First off OG Kush didn't come from Cali, it came from ChemDog (who got the seeds in Massachusetts right?) and OG (Ocean Grown) Kush IS the '91 ChemDawg. So apparently "random people in New York" know more than "someone who knows the original breeders."

good day.


----------



## Operation 420 (Dec 29, 2009)

The people that call OG kush Original Gangster Kush, are the same tools that call good bud "Dro" even if it was grown in soil.

Some of these guys previous threads probably include favorites such as. 

"I bought 100 seeds from Attitude and none germed!!"

or 

"Should I use my cats piss for nutrients?"


----------



## Mikey Hustle (Dec 30, 2009)

Operation 420 said:


> The people that call OG kush Original Gangster Kush, are the same tools that call good bud "Dro" even if it was grown in soil.
> 
> Some of these guys previous threads probably include favorites such as.
> 
> ...



The "Dro" (aka Hydro) is a perfect example!!!

Dro = Hydroponic (but now a days its slang for "weed".)

OG = Original Gangster (but now it simply means something old, or the original.)


Ill put that in non urban terms.


Bad = something that is not good (but now it means something good.)

cool = something cold (but now it means uhhhh... you get the fucking picture?lol)


----------



## Operation 420 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mikey Hustle said:


> The "Dro" (aka Hydro) is a perfect example!!!
> 
> Dro = Hydroponic (but now a days its slang for "weed".)
> 
> ...


I've been growing in "Killa Cali" as you call it, for 18 years. You think I need a lesson from a dude that just learned what "rw and nutes" are and what fluorescent bulbs to buy less than a year ago?

I think you need to "killa" the bad language in your posts, sit down and learn something


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2009)

Optical Guitar, ..



[youtube]ondema3bFCk[/youtube]


----------



## Operation 420 (Dec 30, 2009)

It's amazing how you talk with just using youtube videos fdd. Ok, i get the message. Chill out.

That was seriously the most relaxing music I've heard in a long time.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2009)

[youtube]QdCwkibjKIQ[/youtube]


----------



## LionsRoor (Dec 30, 2009)

Operation 420 said:


> It's amazing how you talk with just using youtube videos fdd. Ok, i get the message. Chill out.
> 
> That was seriously the most relaxing music I've heard in a long time.


Haha - great thread!

Operation 420 - your post sounds legit (would love to get my hands on the white mustang!).

Original Gangster - makes much sense too...

I've heard NorCal growers refer to their original strain of Granddaddy Purple as the OG Granddad. While it was ocean grown - they used the term OG, in this case, to mean the Old Gnarly.

OG has been my thing for awhile now... will anything ever replace her?

Just for the record. My friends and I call OG - Geezy. If it ever comes to question. That term started here! haha haha


----------



## tescu (Dec 30, 2009)

original gangster


----------



## trapper (Dec 30, 2009)

operation420quote:"Should I use my cats piss for nutrients?yes you should,but make sure the cat has a high phosphorous diet.


----------



## Operation 420 (Dec 30, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> Haha - great thread!
> 
> Operation 420 - your post sounds legit (would love to get my hands on the white mustang!).
> 
> ...


See, Original is cool, if OG Kush was the original kush. It would have to be a landrace strain that originated in the hindu kush mountain region to be the original.In my opinion, 100% so to be called the actual original. It isn't though, but seeing as it is crossed with a paki, people might think that.

Stang is nice man, and others are nice too. I just smoked some Chem Sour D a week ago that blew my lungs up. Anything with chem in the heritage is kickass imo.


trapper said:


> operation420quote:"Should I use my cats piss for nutrients?yes you should,but make sure the cat has a high phosphorous diet.


Yeah, just don't tell your buddies when you smoke them out.


----------



## trapper (Dec 30, 2009)

it was found by snoop dog at a dead concert.but for the name were still searching.


----------



## bicycle racer (Dec 31, 2009)

snoop dogg at a dead concert lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> snoop dogg at a dead concert lol.


soooooooo OG.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 31, 2009)

old gum.....


----------



## LostnFound (May 14, 2010)

It has been a while trapper....so found any thing yet???


----------



## aiwelaweka (May 15, 2010)

I know nothing of the o.g. strain but I would love to smoke some. With no knowledge at first glance I thought o.g. naturally meant original gangster. Its a common slang term its probably in the dictionary by now. And isn't o.g. a so Cal term made pop in rap.


----------



## aiwelaweka (May 15, 2010)

I just Google's o.g. and original gangster was the first popular even on Wikipedia. LOL must be true


----------



## Operation 420 (May 15, 2010)

LostnFound said:


> It has been a while trapper....so found any thing yet???


Fail Necro


----------



## KlosetKing (May 15, 2010)

thought i remembered someone once saying 'OG' in strain names referred to 'Original Genetics'. very easily could be mistaken though....


----------



## mygirls (May 15, 2010)

ttumaddawg said:


> i've been around, but somehow can't figure out what the og means in strains like sour larry og or white og kush.


oregon growen


----------



## raw225 (May 15, 2010)

ttumaddawg said:


> i've been around, but somehow can't figure out what the og means in strains like sour larry og or white og kush.


og kush "orange kush"


----------



## RedHairs (May 15, 2010)

I always thought it was OG = Original Gansta = Old/Original/1st Kush.

Learn something new everyday, I guess. But ignorance is bliss. To me, Original Gansta sounds... GANGSTA!! (which now days means good/cool/awesome. Not only meaning actual law breaking gangster). Yes, society has glorified breaking the law and has made it easier to market some things if they are thought to be clandestine in nature.

Just like a "trapper" is a slang term for someone who deals in the "trap"; otherwise known as a place where drugs (or other illegal things) are sold. So "trapper" = drug dealer in some circles.

Fade, I truely believe you when you say you've smoked or heard of OG (Ocean Grown) Kush before the term "OG" became synonymous with "Original Gangster" in popular curlture. However today, I think that's what the name has become because popular culture and marketing/net sales go hand-in-hand.

May have been Ocean Grown before; but has now been adapted and marketed as Original Gangsta, meaning "the original". Which no one argue's it's NOT "the original" Kush. But it makes for good sales and a "cool" name.

Now that's Gangsta.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2010)

they steal the name only to call it "original".


fuckin' rap.


----------



## Operation 420 (May 15, 2010)

Anyone that say's anything other than Ocean Grown is smoking white crack, not green.


----------



## RedHairs (May 15, 2010)

Operation 420 said:


> Anyone that say's anything other than Ocean Grown is smoking white crack, not green.


"There's something you might not know about me, Joe Rogan... I SMOKE ROCKS!!!"


----------



## aiwelaweka (May 15, 2010)

This thread is awesome. Completely pointless but it pushes buttons for some. To me ocean grown just sounds pussy


----------



## blackberryxchemo (Mar 15, 2011)

ocean grown and that sounds better than original gangster only a retard would call it that some peoples iq kill me


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 15, 2011)

ummm, how do you grow weed in the ocean ?
(and don't say hydroponicaly)


----------



## indipow82 (Mar 15, 2011)

frmrboi, meaning it was grown near the ocean. Not in it.


----------



## DankByNature (Mar 17, 2011)

OG Kush came from a collaboration of expert growers from the original cannabis forum, good ole OverGrow.com. OverGrow Kush was the child of the Greatest forum of all time.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 17, 2011)

Ocean Grown .... anything else is not talking about OG weed


----------



## VapeinSD (May 11, 2011)

Hope it doesn't mean Original Gangster, names like that shouldn't be associated with weed. Just like AK 47, love that strain, wish it wasn't called that because it's far from anything violent (gives me a clean happy social high). One of my favorite strains for sure. Anyway I think OG should stand for Orangutan Ganja (but what do I know, I'm just a girl.lol)

Orangutan Ganja - Really strong weed that Asian Orangutans smoked with Budda. Now used as a marketing term universal adjective that has largely lost its original meaning. Used to describe strong weed (i.e., OG Kush, OG Sativa, OG Indica, etc.).
Hey, I got some OG at the dispensary. 
This stuff is real Orangutan Ganja.


Can someone tell me more about OG kush?.. about the strain, not the meaning of the name?


----------



## Hotsause (May 11, 2011)

I made a thead just like this It stand for Ocean Grown unless your speaking about Rap or a real OG from the block
*OG = Ocean Grown as long as your talking about the OG Kush.

Story #1:
OG Kush (the original cut) came from an S1 from in a bag of '91 Chemdawg in the Lake Tahoe area in 1996.

Story #2: (by Kailua kid from sierra seeds





In late '93 John from Grass Valley Ca. got the Chem Dog cut. He shared it with me, Jerry(cowboy) from Dibble Creek Ca. and Harold(Putz) from Sunset Beach Ca. Putz had a male he called the secret ingredient. It was a cross of Lemon Thai and an Old World Paki Kush. Putz bred the secret ingredient to the Chem Dog. The buds that came out of this cross were going around So. L.A. county in '95. Someone told Putz that Kush must be so good because it was mountain grown. Putz laughed and told him "this Kush is Ocean Grown Kush bro". The tag stuck and it became known as OG Kush. In the spring of '96 Putz married a girl from New Zealand. Before moving there he sent cuts of his OG to me and Bob(beans) in Salinas Ca. He gave all his P1 stock and all the remaining seed he had to Mike(mad dog) from Downey Ca. In late '96 Mike sold some seed to some guys in the Valley. That's where the San Fernando Valley cut of OG comes from. It's like the Original only more sat in pheno type. Mike sold a cut of the original to a guy in Orange county and that cut is called Larry today. It's still around Orange county. Mike sent one other cut of the original OG to a breeder in Europe. As far as I know he never let anyone else have it.
Jerry bred his Chem Dog cut to a Humboldt county indica boy. This was the beginning of his cubing proccess. At BX3 he got a pheno that had all the smell, taste and kick of the Chem Dog, but in a pure indica pheno. Jerry gave this plant to Bob. It became known as the West Coast Dog.
Bob bred this plant to my Old World Kush male. He took a male from that cross and bred it to the OG cut Putz had sent him. This is what made the original Bubba.

Lineage: ChemDawg x [Lemon Thai x Old World Paki Kush]

Info on the different cuttings of OG Kush:

* Tahoe: cut brough into the community by Swerve. The grower that Swerve got it from had sourced the cut in the Lake Tahoe area in the 90's.
* Larry: The Orange County Larry cut that is availble in the medical scene came from the same Orange County crew that the H.A O.G Kush came from
* SFV: There are a million O.G cuts grown in the S.F.V, however the cut that goes by this name on these forums and in medical disp. came from forum member Swerve
* Ghost: This cut came from ORGNKID, ORGNKID had sold a O.G cut to a Overgrow forum member named "Ghost" who further distributed the cut.
* Tripple OG: This cut came from ORGNKID. This cut is A.K.A Triple X/XXX O.G Kush. Triple O.G was popularly sold to medical patients by the now defunct C.A.L.M disp. of Malibu.
* Abusive: This cut was brought into the community by an overgrow member named "Abusive", believe it or not Abusive claimed to have got the cut through the rapper Snoop Dogg.
* SAC#2: Cut brought into the scene by forum member O.Gkushman, O.Gkushman got the cut from DJ Muggs.
* P.R OG A.K.A Private Reserve O.G: Another O.G cut that ORGNKID brought into the scene. The cut was sold to Med patients as Private Reserve O.G through the now defunct C.A.L.M disp. of Malibu.
* Apothecary: O.G cut brought into the scene by the apothecary seed co's Brett. Brett got it from a high profile Medical MJ activist in L.A back in 1999
* Diablo: This = cut came from the R.D.C disp. In the San Fernando Valley
* Raskal's OG: Another cut sourced in the San Fernando Valley. Cut was bought for several thousand dollers from ******* ***** members by a friends of forum member OGraskal
* HA OG: Cut came from an commercial H.A room in Orange County, grown by the same crew that brought the Orange County Larry cut into the medical Disp.
* Poison OG: Cut came from O.Gkushman, he grew it from seed found in a pound of O.G back in &#8216;96
* SAC#1 & SAC#3: #1 came from G-Thumb in the San Fernando Valley, #3 came from San Fernando Valley but is very popular in Santa Barbara and sometimes goes by the name &#8220;Purple O.G Kush&#8221;, the cut was brought into the scene by the owner of the now defunct Hortipharm in Santa Barbara


d|t, on Oct 20 2010, 01:53 PM, said:
11. OG 

1. "Organic Grown"
High quality marijuana organically grown meaning grown without using pesticides, synthetic fertilizer, or spraying on chemicals

This isnt from me I found this on another site *


----------



## forestbud (May 11, 2011)

If OG really means Ocean Grown then I believe it is referred to soil amendments that comes from the ocean that goes into the soil. AKA Kush that is grown in OG soil. Just a wild guess. 

I now use only the word OG not OG KUSH to identify those specific lineages that we all know and love that has been crossed with nearly everything in California.


----------



## thehuntress1369 (Jun 17, 2011)

I live in SoCal and the meaning here stands for ocean grown. It means that the plant produces more trichromes to help protect it against the salt.


----------



## ClamDigger (Jun 17, 2011)

wow...
salt DOES NOT increase trichome production. chances are, it will kill your plants.
OG stands for Original Gangster Kush.
i think i have a signature!


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 17, 2011)

trapper said:


> fisher,martin,fox,linq,wolves,wolverine,beaver,mink,otter,,


 So, you've been to Central Square I see.


----------



## Moose16 (Oct 9, 2011)

There are some moronic answers being shot around this thread. I will add my two cents by saying that most of the "OG" strains I have gotten from dispensaries have the same traits. They all have this very strong lemony, pine-sol like scent. They are all usually very sticky, but not as dense as pure indica kush strains, but are on the denser side of the nug spectrum. And they all seem to have the same physical budding structure. And all "OG" strains are classified as hybrids. The "OG" high is also unique to me, but also unique among themselves. So, "OG" is more than just a name. I don't think it means 'Original Gangster', although that term does exist in a different context. I don't doubt there are millions of gangster dudez that get happy because they feel like they are smoking weed for "Original gangsters" only. Glaucoma patients smoke OG strains too, ha. It's very possible it means 'Ocean Grown'. I've never heard it, but there seems to be more information in favor of that than anything else. I remember asking someone or reading it online that "OG" stood for 'Over Grow'. I have some pictures of bud I've gotten from dispensaries. I was convinced that it meant 'Over Grow' because of the way the buds consistently were. Some dispensaries liked to put random names on random buds. I'd say 99% of them had OG under hybrid and they all had the same qualitative traits. Some places list Kush strains under the sativa menu. Sometimes they goof it like that.

This is an example of what an OG strain looks like: http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d159/Diablo855/IMG_6761.jpg

Here are two pics of a strain called "King Louie XIII OG". This is different than the nug above. One of the dankest buds I've ever photographed:
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d159/Diablo855/KingLouie.jpg
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d159/Diablo855/IMG_5386.jpg


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I would bet my bottom dollar the OG in the name probably had something to do with overgrow.com. I can just imagine there having been og kush, og haze , og oaxaca lol an on and on. From what i hear so many genetics changed hands via that site it would almost seem fitting. This is an opinion! Peace


----------



## puffntuff (Feb 8, 2013)

Your bottom dollar is gone. They attach og to either let you know they crossed og kush into or to push the sales because og kush is so well known.


----------



## rooky1985 (Feb 9, 2013)

"Orgasmically Good", C'mon guys this was an easy one.


----------



## two2brains (Feb 10, 2013)

It means ocean grown. It originated from cali near the ocean. So when being named it was given OG for ocean grown. It would be like if you bred a kush strain in the desert you would probably name it desert kush or something like that.


----------



## melungeonman (Feb 10, 2013)

The og stands for Ocean Grown. At least thats what those of us that started it ment it to mean, However, because some rapper started calling himself Og (Original Gangsta) It sort of carried over to the weed industry. The original Og kush came from an area of the Emerald triangle called in the town of Weed california. And it was Actually grown along the north bank of Lake Shastina on a 10 acre piece of private lakefront property.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 10, 2013)

ecsdf1 said:


> I would bet my bottom dollar the OG in the name probably had something to do with overgrow.com. I can just imagine there having been og kush, og haze , og oaxaca lol an on and on. From what i hear so many genetics changed hands via that site it would almost seem fitting. This is an opinion! Peace


So you're the one who resurrected this dinosaur thread.


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 12, 2013)

puffntuff-

i don't mean new og hybrids. I get why they throw og in front of everything now. 
I mean the original cut from bagseed. 
When they were sitting around deciding what to name it back in the day before you, me, or anybody who werent members of that site knew about it.
i think it had something to do with them being members of overgrow.com and how prominent overgrow was in the culture then.(just like today someone found some dank and went to the forums to spread the word) but back then there was only one forum ....OVERGROW
I have only heard stories, but apparently overgrow was like "our" mecca or something man. think riu but MASSIVE!


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Sunbiz-
I couldnt resist lol.


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 12, 2013)

melungeonman said:


> The og stands for Ocean Grown. At least thats what those of us that started it ment it to mean, However, because some rapper started calling himself Og (Original Gangsta) It sort of carried over to the weed industry. The original Og kush came from an area of the Emerald triangle called in the town of Weed california. And it was Actually grown along the north bank of Lake Shastina on a 10 acre piece of private lakefront property.



So you or someone you know gave it the infamous monicre "o.g." 
Far be it from me to call bullshit with my 30 posts so what i will say is this...... i am intrigued tell me more pls.
Peace


----------



## akula (Feb 12, 2013)

melungeonman said:


> The og stands for Ocean Grown. At least thats what those of us that started it ment it to mean, However, because some rapper started calling himself Og (Original Gangsta) It sort of carried over to the weed industry. The original Og kush came from an area of the Emerald triangle called in the town of Weed california. And it was Actually grown along the north bank of Lake Shastina on a 10 acre piece of private lakefront property.


Hey melungeonman!

Are you going to be trading/selling that melungeonman magic strain clones any time soon? I saw you mention it elsewhere that once you got your card you would be willing to distribute some clones.


----------



## highfirejones (Feb 12, 2013)

What about the O.J. Kush!? I heard it' kinda like jack the ripper


----------



## highfirejones (Feb 12, 2013)

Shiiit if I have to pick one I'll take Organic Grown but why kush if not kush


----------



## HighTimesJudge (Feb 12, 2013)

original gangster OR oldschool gangster.. ye dig!! lol


----------



## kgp (Feb 12, 2013)

Original gangster or anything like that is made up ass shit. These strains were grown by everyday folks, not a mutha fucka out slangin dope and sprayin people with their ak47s. Driving six-fours and sippin fourty ounces. lol Stupid kids.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 12, 2013)

OG means "Ohhh Gawd" -big Sean voice 

Lmao ..


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 12, 2013)

og=ocean grown


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvKl1XMpPE4

Steve Tuck on the true origins of o.g. kush
This guy is a horticulturalist and botanist and really seems to know his shit ( he's obviously been around a while ... look at him lol )


----------



## puffntuff (Feb 12, 2013)

Negative. Dude is off his rocker. I smoked og kush back in the mid to late 90s in LA.


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 12, 2013)

What does this ^^^

Have anything to do with anything he had to say in the video brotha?


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Feb 12, 2013)

Used to visit over grow site and I remember when it was shut down. The other sites that at the time were up and running had a very large number of peeps showing up asking what happened. It sent shock waves that had everyone on edge. Think you can still find parts in archives from some site out in the web o sphere.

Part of the real story: 
It is possible that the people in mass that found the 8 seeds in the 2 pounds of the chem strain from colorado at the dead show grew out the seeds and crossed it with mass super skunk and called it Chem dog. (It was written in an old issue of HT about the ones who found it. Also info about the phish tour. Think Canabible covers that part well) 

They might have been or one close to them might have been on overgrow during that time. The clone (Chem Dog) made it's way to NYC. Crossed with another strain (Became NYCD and ECSD) a
and eventually "the chem dog clone made it's way to a grower in lake tahoe. "(Quote from HT January 2011 issue #420 The Story of Kush pp.43) 

After that Swerve got it and the rest is folklore. That issue does lay out how Tahoe OG Kush was bred. (San Fernando Valley OG Kush F3 X Tahoe kush clone(aka chem dog). pp 48. Also the Larry OG clone was crossed with the San Fernando Valley OG kush F3 to make cali connections, Larry OG Kush.

The San Fernando valley clone, larry kush clone and a few others might have been around before the Tahoe clone made it to the west coast or could have been hybrids as suggested elsewhere in this thread. It was from that point the OG name came about. And the new name "OG Kush."


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 12, 2013)

pepe le skunk-

Part of the real story: 
It is possible that the people in mass that found the 8 seeds in the 2 pounds of the chem strain from colorado at the dead show grew out the seeds and crossed it with mass super skunk and called it Chem dog. 

--I think original diesel is chemdawg x mass super skunk brotha ... least from what i've read.


----------



## ChiefAlot (Feb 13, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> Your bottom dollar is gone. They attach og to either let you know they crossed og kush into or to push the sales because og kush is so well known.


this, i agree if u smoke og than u kno what the real deal is ,i dont know about oceangrown indoor but og to me means origanal gangster aka the most respected ,the top dog , since og thrives so much in l.a the streets just prolly ran with it, it makes more sensce than the bay area oceangrown story haha l.a put og on the map i remember wen the bay use to b all about purp hype haha now everyone swears they have og


----------



## drolove (Feb 13, 2013)

lol is this still being debated?? its deff OCEAN GROWN no if, ands, or buts, about it. its NOT original gangster although in OTHER cases thats what OG would mean.


----------



## ChiefAlot (Feb 13, 2013)

kgp said:


> Original gangster or anything like that is made up ass shit. These strains were grown by everyday folks, not a mutha fucka out slangin dope and sprayin people with their ak47s. Driving six-fours and sippin fourty ounces. lol Stupid kids.


lol silly old man yes the srain was grown by some nobody that will never get credited but the term og got put on the map by the" ak47 spraying 64 driving dope dealers" not a old retired closet grower whostays at home allday lol.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Feb 13, 2013)

ecsdf1 said:


> pepe le skunk-
> 
> Part of the real story:
> It is possible that the people in mass that found the 8 seeds in the 2 pounds of the chem strain from colorado at the dead show grew out the seeds and crossed it with mass super skunk and called it Chem dog.
> ...


It was actually 13 seeds but 4 were given to his friend joebrand a few years later So chemdog actually only had 8 total seeds for himself. minus the one he threw away.

Original Diesel = Chemdawg x {MassSuperSkunk x SensiNL} Aka: Headband
*NYC Diesel* »»» Original Diesel x {Original Diesel x Afghani/Hawaiian}
*Sour Diesel* aka: East Coast Sour Diesel (ECSD)
»»» Original Diesel x DNL {RFK Skunk x Hawaiian} x Northern Lights}

Here is the article written by Chemdawg.
Breeder: Chemdog

Heritage (no serious source known):
Speculation 1: unknown indica strain (Kush, HP or NL?)
Speculation 2: Nepali x Thai

At a Grateful Dead show at Deer Creek Amphitheatre, joebrand (aka wonkanobe) and pbud met chemdog and sold him an ounce of very high quality pot for $500. Joe and Chemdog exchanged numbers and they later arranged for two ounces to be shipped to chemdog on the east coast. According to chemdog, one ounce was seedless and the other had 13 seeds.

In &#8217;91, chemdog popped the first 4 seeds. From these seeds, one male was found and disposed of (chemdog was young, you can&#8217;t blame him). The 3 females were labeled "chemdawg" (now '91 chemdawg), "chemdawg a" (now chemdawg's sister), and "chemdawg b". In 2001, chemdog and his girlfriend attempted to germ 3 more seeds, labeled "c", "d", and "e". the "e" seed never germinated, "c" turned out to be junk (according to chemdog), and chemdawg "d" was the keeper. In 2006, chemdog and joebrand reunited and joe was given 4 of the last 6 beans: Chemdawg phenos 1-4, "4" being the chosen keeper. Joe thought the "4" was the best representation of the original and thus dubbed it the "reunion pheno". Chemdog still has two seeds left in his stash.

And for ECSD 
aka: East Coast Sour Diesel (ECSD)

breeder: ChemDawg

_First of all, I go way back to the begining 92-93. my good friend from NY, was the one who got the Chem Dawg and Super Skunk first. And yes the Chem was first called Diesel because people did not like the name and because it was the "Cock Diesel" But you don't talk about the next strain created from the Chem Dawg. Also known as UnderDawg, Daywrecker, Diesel no.1 (Chem Dawg x super skunk/NL) from this the Sour was born hermied from the DNL(skunk).

And here is what the OG Kush is supposed to be.
*OG Kush* »»» Chemdawg x {Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan}
That story earlier in this thread is actually listed as the origin of OG Kush.
OG Kush (the original cut) came from an S1 from in a bag of '91 Chemdawg in the Lake Tahoe area in 1996.
_


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Pepe le skunk wrote:
Original Diesel = Chemdawg x {MassSuperSkunk x SensiNL} Aka: Headband

WTF? Headband is Sour diesel x og kush x master kush ...... known fact

Heard these stories before skunk.


----------



## haulinbass (Feb 13, 2013)

acording to neville the original diesel strain was just a pheno of NL#5xhaze that some dutch seedbank had way back in the day. Obviously our north american diesel strains are not directly this cross.


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 13, 2013)

thats interesting for sure. thx for the info.


----------



## VaporTrail (Feb 13, 2013)

I thought a bunch of hippies where sitting around getting ready to smoke. One of the hippies says what are we smokin, another pulls out a bag of Kush and the rest say"Oh Good" Kush.


----------



## kgp (Feb 13, 2013)

ChiefAlot said:


> lol silly old man yes the srain was grown by some nobody that will never get credited but the term og got put on the map by the" ak47 spraying 64 driving dope dealers" not a old retired closet grower whostays at home allday lol.


Seems you know as much about me as you do your weed. 

I'm 31 years old, ran with a gang, been to the joint. Seen it all did it all. Your not going to teach me anything. Keep smoking your original gangster weed, you dumb fuck. LOL


----------



## TXskunkKush (Feb 13, 2013)

Hotsause said:


> I made a thead just like this It stand for Ocean Grown unless your speaking about Rap or a real OG from the block
> *OG = Ocean Grown as long as your talking about the OG Kush.
> 
> Story #1:
> ...


 Answers should have stopped after this post, I'm going to be using this as my answer when ever anyone asks this question again!


----------



## Slab (Feb 13, 2013)

Original Gangster means someone that did work a long time ago, not necessarily illegal. work gangs are where the term originates. sorry to see peoples predjudices come to light so easily.

I think it means original, old school, old time etc.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Feb 13, 2013)

ecsdf1 said:


> Pepe le skunk wrote:
> Original Diesel = Chemdawg x {MassSuperSkunk x SensiNL} Aka: Headband
> 
> WTF? Headband is Sour diesel x og kush x master kush ...... known fact
> ...


According to who? Known fact according to who?
Here are two different versions from two different breeders to help add to the confusion I guess.

[h=1]Reserva Privada - Headband[/h]Aka: Sour Kush
Genetics: Sour Diesel x OG Kush
This original cross is not the 707 or any other clone only Headband, this cross was made by reversing the OG Kush to pollinate the Sour Diesel.

Apothecary Genetics - HeadBand
Genetics: Mass Super Skunk crossed with 91 ChemDawg

Immortal Flower - Headband BX
Backcross of the Headband clone (Aka Original Diesel / Diesel #1 / Daywrecker D. ect) 
Hybrid: Headband x (Headband x Deep Bubba Kush)

I did find *Headband (Master Kush x OG Kush x Sour Diesel)* on a grow site by someone named weirdcommercial but he also says, " We picked six Oaksterdam certified genetics clones of 707 Headband" at the beginning of the thread." 

So who know's? You cannot always believe what you read.


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 13, 2013)

get da fuck outta here. like i said known fact....well known fact

headband the original cut: sour d x og x mk


----------



## kgp (Feb 13, 2013)

Slab said:


> Original Gangster means someone that did work a long time ago, not necessarily illegal. work gangs are where the term originates. sorry to see peoples predjudices come to light so easily.
> 
> I think it means original, old school, old time etc.


Show me where in the English dictionary that the definition of original gangster to mean original, old school, or old time? It's slang used by uneducated people..


----------



## Slab (Feb 13, 2013)

'The English Dictionary '? I am not familiar with that volume.

jag off means someone that is an asshole, might not find that in your dicKtionary either.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Feb 14, 2013)

'OG' stands for Obese Grandparents. Cheers.


----------



## ChiefAlot (Feb 14, 2013)

kgp said:


> Seems you know as much about me as you do your weed.
> 
> I'm 31 years old, ran with a gang, been to the joint. Seen it all did it all. Your not going to teach me anything. Keep smoking your original gangster weed, you dumb fuck. LOL


your internet banging all the way from michigan lol, u sound like a bitter old man to me come yo l.a with that pen bullshyt n see if we dont send u packin in a gladdy bag haha


----------



## puffntuff (Feb 15, 2013)

My point being I was smoking OG kush before overgrow was even a website. It was called OG kush back then I lived in the San Gabriel valley in LA. Circa 96-98ish


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 15, 2013)

^^^ i got ya brotha. 
thats crazy, i was convinced i was onto something lol


----------



## kgp (Feb 16, 2013)

ChiefAlot said:


> your internet banging all the way from michigan lol, u sound like a bitter old man to me come yo l.a with that pen bullshyt n see if we dont send u packin in a gladdy bag haha


You little boys getting your feelings hurt. Been to la bro. Same old shit. You know these Detroit peeps love to meet cali people who think there hard just cuz there from cali. 

Anyway, I am a family man. Beautiful wife, healthy kids, a career, nice cars, and a nice house. I don't have to prove shit to you little kids. Your not even on my level.

back to topic.. OG is ocean grown.


----------

